# Memoria di coppia



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2017)

Credo che di fronte a un tradimento o a una crisi di coppia tutti noi abbiamo sperimentato un profondo disorientamento e abbiamo provato a superarlo parlando con il partner.
In quei momenti tutti abbiamo provato un senso di estraneità perché benché avessimo condiviso per anni le stesse cose non avevamo lo stesso vissuto.
Quest'anno Sky ha mandato in onda una fiction molto ben fatta, The affair, che tratta di un tradimento da diversi punti di vista o, per meglio dire, come potrebbe ogni episodio di vita/fiction essere ricordato. L'espediente narrativo è geniale infatti è degli stessi autori di The treatment che è centrata sulla psicoterapia. So di averne già parlato, non ho perso la memoria, ma mesi fa e prendendo spunto da questa serie era una premessa necessaria.
Per rappresentare i diversi vissuti i fatti divergono per particolari significativi (tipo chi ha preso l'iniziativa) ma anche cose tipo gli abiti, la pettinatura che riescono a far comprendere il diverso modo in cui i personaggi si percepiscono.
Avevo già parlato di come quando una coppia è nella fase dello stato nascente ( http://www.alberoni.it/innamoramento.asp ) attua una modalità di racconto di sé e delle esperienze comuni molto ricco ed emotivo che crea quella che si definisce, anche per le Nazioni, il mito fondatore. Può andare da "dal primo momento che ti ho visto ho sentito un colpo al cuore" al "inizialmente mi eri indifferente, anzi antipatico, poi...".
Questa iniziale costruzione comune di visssuto comune viene gradualmente abbandonato portando a quella sensazione di estraneità, di aver vissuto cose diverse o meglio di aver vissuto insieme da estranei.
Se, come spiega questa studiosa  ( https://www.ted.com/talks/elizabeth_loftus_the_fiction_of_memory?language=it  ) i ricordi possono costruirsi sia per stimoli esterni sia per elaborazione di racconti altrui forse quello che manca in una coppia non è quello che non c'è, ma quello che non ci si è raccontato e quindi creato.
Ma potrebbe anche esserci una costruzione mentale di cose che non ci sono mai state, non solo emotivamente, ma anche reali.
Avete presenti quelle discussioni in cui lei ricorda ogni particolare di fronte a un lui basito? Ecco non è che magari quei ricordi di lei sono stati indotti dal completamento di fatti piuttosto banali quando li ha rievocati per sé o le amiche?
 In conclusione non potrebbero essere tutte le ragioni per cui vogliamo rimanere in una relazione una illusione?

http://nuovoeutile.it/la-memoria-e-una-facolta-straordinaria/


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che di fronte a un tradimento o a una crisi di coppia tutti noi abbiamo sperimentato un profondo disorientamento e abbiamo provato a superarlo parlando con il partner.
> In quei momenti tutti abbiamo provato un senso di estraneità perché benché avessimo condiviso per anni le stesse cose non avevamo lo stesso vissuto.
> Quest'anno Sky ha mandato in onda una fiction molto ben fatta, The affair, che tratta di un tradimento da diversi punti di vista o, per meglio dire, come potrebbe ogni episodio di vita/fiction essere ricordato. L'espediente narrativo è geniale infatti è degli stessi autori di The treatment che è centrata sulla psicoterapia. So di averne già parlato, non ho perso la memoria, ma mesi fa e prendendo spunto da questa serie era una premessa necessaria.
> Per rappresentare i diversi vissuti i fatti divergono per particolari significativi (tipo chi ha preso l'iniziativa) ma anche cose tipo gli abiti, la pettinatura che riescono a far comprendere il diverso modo in cui i personaggi si percepiscono.
> ...


.
e lo credo che non dormi


----------



## francoff (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che di fronte a un tradimento o a una crisi di coppia tutti noi abbiamo sperimentato un profondo disorientamento e abbiamo provato a superarlo parlando con il partner.
> In quei momenti tutti abbiamo provato un senso di estraneità perché benché avessimo condiviso per anni le stesse cose non avevamo lo stesso vissuto.
> Quest'anno Sky ha mandato in onda una fiction molto ben fatta, The affair, che tratta di un tradimento da diversi punti di vista o, per meglio dire, come potrebbe ogni episodio di vita/fiction essere ricordato. L'espediente narrativo è geniale infatti è degli stessi autori di The treatment che è centrata sulla psicoterapia. So di averne già parlato, non ho perso la memoria, ma mesi fa e prendendo spunto da questa serie era una premessa necessaria.
> Per rappresentare i diversi vissuti i fatti divergono per particolari significativi (tipo chi ha preso l'iniziativa) ma anche cose tipo gli abiti, la pettinatura che riescono a far comprendere il diverso modo in cui i personaggi si percepiscono.
> ...


infatti....


----------



## Divì (1 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> infatti....


Nel tuo caso è presto per dirlo. Non hai ancora deciso se ci vuoi stare .....


----------



## francoff (1 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso è presto per dirlo. Non hai ancora deciso se ci vuoi stare .....


...



sai....tanti dubbi....comunque è prestissimo non presto....e anche lei dovrà esserne sicura, certe dichiarazioni sull' onda dell' emozione hanno ben poco valore...


----------



## spleen (1 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso è presto per dirlo. Non hai ancora deciso se ci vuoi stare .....


Lo sai si, di avere un fortissima empatia, direi quasi istinto materno?


----------



## Cuore infranto (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che di fronte a un tradimento o a una crisi di coppia tutti noi abbiamo sperimentato un profondo disorientamento e abbiamo provato a superarlo parlando con il partner.
> In quei momenti tutti abbiamo provato un senso di estraneità perché benché avessimo condiviso per anni le stesse cose non avevamo lo stesso vissuto.
> Quest'anno Sky ha mandato in onda una fiction molto ben fatta, The affair, che tratta di un tradimento da diversi punti di vista o, per meglio dire, come potrebbe ogni episodio di vita/fiction essere ricordato. L'espediente narrativo è geniale infatti è degli stessi autori di The treatment che è centrata sulla psicoterapia. So di averne già parlato, non ho perso la memoria, ma mesi fa e prendendo spunto da questa serie era una premessa necessaria.
> Per rappresentare i diversi vissuti i fatti divergono per particolari significativi (tipo chi ha preso l'iniziativa) ma anche cose tipo gli abiti, la pettinatura che riescono a far comprendere il diverso modo in cui i personaggi si percepiscono.
> ...


Il tempo, solo il tempo dirà ...........


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2017)

*...*

Riprendo questo pezzettino del post

i ricordi possono costruirsi sia per stimoli esterni sia per elaborazione di racconti altrui forse quello che manca in una coppia non è quello che non c'è, ma quello che non ci si è raccontato e quindi creato.
Ma potrebbe anche esserci una costruzione mentale di cose che non ci sono mai state, non solo emotivamente, ma anche reali.


Questo è sicuro. Ma credo anche inevitabile, però.

Ed è nel bene come nel male, cioè possono esserci costruzioni sia positive che negative, passate o anche in itinere

Però mi sfugge l'argomento su cui vorresti andare a "battere", nello specifico.. Forse quello che ho citato io?


----------



## iosolo (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che di fronte a un tradimento o a una crisi di coppia tutti noi abbiamo sperimentato un profondo disorientamento e abbiamo provato a superarlo parlando con il partner.
> In quei momenti tutti abbiamo provato un senso di estraneità perché benché avessimo condiviso per anni le stesse cose non avevamo lo stesso vissuto.
> Quest'anno Sky ha mandato in onda una fiction molto ben fatta, The affair, che tratta di un tradimento da diversi punti di vista o, per meglio dire, come potrebbe ogni episodio di vita/fiction essere ricordato. L'espediente narrativo è geniale infatti è degli stessi autori di The treatment che è centrata sulla psicoterapia. So di averne già parlato, non ho perso la memoria, ma mesi fa e prendendo spunto da questa serie era una premessa necessaria.
> Per rappresentare i diversi vissuti i fatti divergono per particolari significativi (tipo chi ha preso l'iniziativa) ma anche cose tipo gli abiti, la pettinatura che riescono a far comprendere il diverso modo in cui i personaggi si percepiscono.
> ...


Ma non è così per ogni relazione?! 
Nel senso anche non amorosa. I nostri ricordi a volte non sono altro che ricordi di un ricordo lontano. 
Come quando ci raccontiamo qualcosa che è successo nell'infanzia, viviamo nel ricordo non solo nostro ma anche di chi quel ricordo lo ha arricchito e mostrato. 

Io con i miei fratelli abbiamo ricordi diversi della nostra infanzia, nel senso che ci ricordiamo proprio cose diverse, fatti che sono successi in modo diverso. 

Credo che l'illusione, i nostri percorsi mentali, il modo in cui guardiamo il mondo sia per la maggiorparte illusione. 

Con il tradimento un po' dell'illusione invece crolla. Quando la realtà ti si butta davanti con tremenda forza non puoi più crearti alibi... poi riprovi a ricostruirti alcuni elementi nella testa per poter affrontare la realtà. 
Ma è un illusione diversa... anzi anche i ricordi in alcuni casi spariscono o si modificano con le nuove certezze.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo sai si, di avere un fortissima empatia, direi quasi istinto materno?


Lo sa. Purtroppo


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Riprendo questo pezzettino del post
> 
> i ricordi possono costruirsi sia per stimoli esterni sia per elaborazione di racconti altrui forse quello che manca in una coppia non è quello che non c'è, ma quello che non ci si è raccontato e quindi creato.
> Ma potrebbe anche esserci una costruzione mentale di cose che non ci sono mai state, non solo emotivamente, ma anche reali.
> ...


Voglio andare a parare (perdonate se non sono riuscita ad argomentare bene, ma ho avuto una intuizione che volevo fermare) che se finisce la comunicazione delle emozioni (ed è proprio quello di cui parlavi in questi giorni, ecco cosa mi strideva) si creano falsi ricordi comuni perché sono solo individuali. Si diventa estranei senza saperlo. È solo quando per il tradimento ci si ritrova di nuovo nuovi e si tirano fuori emozioni, ricordi, sentimenti si scopre quanto lo si è. Anche se ci si ostina a non volerlo ammettere fino a ricominciare a non dire o a dire solo quello che serve per non conoscersi, ma continuare a riconoscersi e fingere di creare nuova memoria comune.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ma non è così per ogni relazione?!
> Nel senso anche non amorosa. I nostri ricordi a volte non sono altro che ricordi di un ricordo lontano.
> Come quando ci raccontiamo qualcosa che è successo nell'infanzia, viviamo nel ricordo non solo nostro ma anche di chi quel ricordo lo ha arricchito e mostrato.
> 
> ...


Ho risposto a Skorpio.

Io non credo che si possa ricostruire dopo essersi scoperti non solo diversi, ma con un vissuto diverso.

Faccio un esempio straziante. Quando si ha un figlio è ormai nella prassi da almeno cinquant'anni (mia madre ne era inorridita, ad esempio, perché pensava fosse un momento che avrebbe tolto poesia) che il padre partecipi al parto e poi alla cura del bambino. Io sono consapevole ora che le battute ironiche di mio marito non erano battute, ma un suo modo per dirmi che avevamo un vissuto diverso di quell'evento fondamentale è quella diversità che ha determinato tanta altra diversità successiva. Io comunicavo, lui pure. Ma io ridimensionavo a battute il suo vissuto perché per me era inconcepibile, inaccettabile tanta superficialità emotiva, lui mi trovava eccessiva e piena di esaltazione fastidiosa.
Lasciamo stare che io sono stata una bambina molto amata e lui no, cosa che non avevo proprio colpevolmente considerato, cosa che non solo non gli faceva capire che quello che dicevo corrispondeva a una reale profondità, ma gli mostrava anche crudelmente quanto non fosse stato amato.


----------



## Divì (1 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo sai si, di avere un fortissima empatia, direi quasi istinto materno?


Lo so. Cerco di fregarmene ma non mi riesce proprio


----------



## Divì (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sa. Purtroppo


Ma l'empatia non è una cosa cattiva in sè... io la vedo come un dono, fastidioso come la preveggenza


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma l'empatia non è una cosa cattiva in sè... io la vedo come un dono, fastidioso come la preveggenza


Ciao Cassandra .


----------



## Divì (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho risposto a Skorpio.
> 
> Io non credo che si possa ricostruire dopo essersi scoperti non solo diversi, ma con un vissuto diverso.
> 
> ...


Sulla base di questo, allora, io dovrei poter ricostruire alla grande. Il mito fondatore della nostra coppia originaria e i nostri ricordi dei primi anni insieme sono ancora condivisi. Proprio per questo penso che deve aver provato qualcosa di grande da un punto di vista emotivo tanto da deragliare.
Ma magari è una illusione anche questa?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Sulla base di questo, allora, io dovrei poter ricostruire alla grande. Il mito fondatore della nostra coppia originaria e i nostri ricordi dei primi anni insieme sono ancora condivisi. Proprio per questo penso che deve aver provato qualcosa di grande da un punto di vista emotivo tanto da deragliare.
> Ma magari è una illusione anche questa?


Non basta la comunanza dell'inizio se non continua.
Il tradimento comporta la costruzione di memorie separate e inconciliabili.
Ci si può massacrare quanto si vuole indagando per conoscere tutti i particolari per appropriarsi di quei ricordi, ma resteranno vissuti separati perché ciò che per uno è stato esaltazione, per l'altro resterà sempre atroce tradimento.
Tu, voi, avete una vita ricchissima di esperienze comuni (io dico frenetica) che dovrebbe creare un vissuto comune, ma resta sempre la parte autonoma e impenetrabile e la difficoltà di sentire nello stesso modo che mantiene una percentuale di estraneità. L'entità di quella estraneità deve essere valutata.


----------



## iosolo (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho risposto a Skorpio.
> 
> *Io non credo che si possa ricostruire dopo essersi scoperti non solo diversi, ma con un vissuto diverso.*
> 
> ...


Quando cominci una storia hai sempre un vissuto diverso dal tuo nuovo compagno, avete emozioni, esperienze, ricordi diversi... la ricostruzione dopo un tradimento comincia un po' da lì, con più fatica certo e con tanti strascichi ovviamente e dai risultati completamente incerti. 

Il tradimento come dici tu ha un vissuto diverso per il tradito e per il traditore. Quello che per lui era gioia e evasione per te era motivo di tormento. 
Ho talmente tanti di quei dolorosi ricordi di quel periodo, che pensare che lui nel frattempo era esaltato, emozionato e stava vivendo il suo giro di giostra mi rende molto ma molto incazzata... 

La differenza sta lì ed è quella che va scardinata. Lui parla di distanza, di indifferenza da parte mia... io penso che lui abbia solamente cercato la scusa per andare oltre, dove probabilmente aveva voglia di andare. 

Loro parlano di parentesi e mancata comunicazione per un periodo di tempo, il tradito si sente invece estraneo al traditore in tutto e per tutto. 

Per questo però il percorso di chi ricostruisce è lungo e difficile e sinceramente... stiamo comunicando molto di più ora che per anni e anni. 
Comunicazione vera intendo.


----------



## Divì (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non basta la comunanza dell'inizio se non continua.
> Il tradimento comporta la costruzione di memorie separate e inconciliabili.
> Ci si può massacrare quanto si vuole indagando per conoscere tutti i particolari per appropriarsi di quei ricordi, ma resteranno vissuti separati perché ciò che per uno è stato esaltazione, per l'altro resterà sempre atroce tradimento.
> Tu, voi, avete una vita ricchissima di esperienze comuni (io dico frenetica) che dovrebbe creare un vissuto comune, ma resta sempre la parte autonoma e impenetrabile e la difficoltà di sentire nello stesso modo che mantiene una percentuale di estraneità. L'entità di quella estraneità deve essere valutata.


Non sono affatto sicura che siano esperienza comuni. Sono esperienze che facciamo FISICAMENTE insieme ..... me le godo di più da sola.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quando cominci una storia hai sempre un vissuto diverso dal tuo nuovo compagno, avete emozioni, esperienze, ricordi diversi... la ricostruzione dopo un tradimento comincia un po' da lì, con più fatica certo e con tanti strascichi ovviamente e dai risultati completamente incerti.
> 
> Il tradimento come dici tu ha un vissuto diverso per il tradito e per il traditore. Quello che per lui era gioia e evasione per te era motivo di tormento.
> Ho talmente tanti di quei dolorosi ricordi di quel periodo, che pensare che lui nel frattempo era esaltato, emozionato e stava vivendo il suo giro di giostra mi rende molto ma molto incazzata...
> ...


Non c'è paragone tra il vissuto individuale prima di conoscersi e dopo.
A parte che io sono per le relazioni tra coetanei perché per me è fondamentale avere gli stessi riferimenti culturali.
Io sto parlando di quella estraneità che si scopre non solo sul tradimento che è logico e inevitabile, ma su quello che si credeva di avere comune.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non sono affatto sicura che siano esperienza comuni. Sono esperienze che facciamo FISICAMENTE insieme ..... me le godo di più da sola.


Credo che la scoperta di un tradimento (in questo senso mi ricollego al mio thread che ci fa un piacere) porti a setacciare il vissuto per trovare anche nella memoria le ragioni che non passano. 
Troppa roba cade giù.


----------



## iosolo (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c'è paragone tra il vissuto individuale prima di conoscersi e dopo.
> A parte che io sono per le relazioni tra coetanei perché per me è fondamentale avere gli stessi riferimenti culturali.
> *Io sto parlando di quella estraneità che si scopre non solo sul tradimento che è logico e inevitabile, ma su quello che si credeva di avere comune.*


Quando cominci di nuovo a ricercare è questo che valuti. 
Quanto rimane di quello che avevamo in comune?! 
Molte volte non sempre, il tradimento non identifica la persona, e alcune/molte cose in comune si ritrovano ancora. 

Io nemmeno sono più quella di ieri. Lui anche dovrà accettare e ripartire da questo nuovo noi.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In conclusione non potrebbero essere tutte le ragioni per cui vogliamo rimanere in una relazione una illusione?
> 
> http://nuovoeutile.it/la-memoria-e-una-facolta-straordinaria/


... o legate a una speranza?
La speranza crea illusioni, che l'attesa gradualmente cancella.
Occorre tempo per diventare realisti.


----------



## Divì (1 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> ... o legate a una speranza?
> La speranza crea illusioni, che l'attesa gradualmente cancella.
> Occorre tempo per diventare realisti.


La speranza crea illusioni? Io non credo. La speranza (secondo me) parte da un dato di realtà, l'illusione no.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> La speranza crea illusioni? Io non credo. La speranza (secondo me) parte da un dato di realtà, l'illusione no.


La speranza non può partire da un dato di realtà.
E' l'attesa di qualcosa che ci sarà ma non c'è, per cui si basa su un'idea che potrebbe non trovare riscontro nella realtà.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La speranza non può partire da un dato di realtà.
> E' l'attesa di qualcosa che ci sarà ma non c'è, per cui si basa su un'idea che potrebbe non trovare riscontro nella realtà.


La speranza richiede impegno.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2017)

Quando mi sposo, per esempio, lo faccio sperando di stare insieme tutta la vita con la persona che desidero in quel momento al mio fianco e di essere felice con lei, etc.
Ma non ho alcuna certezza che questo accada. 
La speranza mi permette di fare questo passo, che porto avanti avendo fiducia nel futuro.
Solo con il passaggio degli anni potrò sapere se questa speranza ha avuto riscontro nei fatti e se tutto quello che io all'epoca affidavo a lei è rimasto illusione o è divenuto reale.
L'illusione quindi è definita a posteriori dalla frustrazione della speranza, che infatti porta come conseguenza alla disillusione.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La speranza richiede impegno.


Ma anche fiducia.


----------



## Divì (1 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La speranza non può partire da un dato di realtà.
> E' l'attesa di qualcosa che ci sarà ma non c'è, per cui si basa su un'idea che potrebbe non trovare riscontro nella realtà.


Il dato di realtà è.che ci siano le condizioni REALI per sperare che un progetto si realizzi. L'illusione è qualcosa basato sul nulla, un pio desiderio.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Divì ha detto:


> Il dato di realtà è.che ci siano le condizioni REALI per sperare che un progetto si realizzi. L'illusione è qualcosa basato sul nulla, un pio desiderio.


Però .. Io penso anche che il progetto si realizza ogni giorno.
Nel senso.. Non c'è un obiettivo, alla fine, se non quello di "camminare assieme"

Ci sta di incespicare, cadere, pure non rialzarsi...

Ma SE l obiettivo è camminare assieme, anche sputando sangue a volte, questo infine è vivere...

Forse è perder di vista questo obiettivo a scapito di altri, tipo bandierine di una pista di sci, che alla fine porta ombra....

Perché se si salta una bandierina arriva il dramma.... E tutto pare crollare


----------



## francoff (1 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Lo so. Cerco di fregarmene ma non mi riesce proprio


Con generosità delicatezza intelligenza ed ironia sei di conforto a tanti  qui dentro . Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quando mi sposo, per esempio, lo faccio sperando di stare insieme tutta la vita con la persona che desidero in quel momento al mio fianco e di essere felice con lei, etc.
> Ma non ho alcuna certezza che questo accada.
> La speranza mi permette di fare questo passo, che porto avanti avendo fiducia nel futuro.
> Solo con il passaggio degli anni potrò sapere se questa speranza ha avuto riscontro nei fatti e se tutto quello che io all'epoca affidavo a lei è rimasto illusione o è divenuto reale.
> L'illusione quindi è definita a posteriori dalla frustrazione della speranza, che infatti porta come conseguenza alla disillusione.


Vero.
Perché le speranze a volte non sono chiare neanche a noi stessi.
Come dice lo psicologo di "video" spesso l'uomo pensa di trovare soddisfazione sessuale totale, mentre la donna vuole la famiglia. Vedi ARCI che era tanto deluso... 
Evidentemente non basta una buona istruzione e cultura per capire quanto le aspettative divergano e le speranze vengano deluse.
Lo psicologo dice anche che ci sono adulti che relazionalmente hanno quattro anni. Io ne ho letti qui. Voi?


Io avevo sposato uno di nove anni. Collezionava anche figurine :carneval:


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Il dato di realtà è.che ci siano le condizioni REALI per sperare che un progetto si realizzi. L'illusione è qualcosa basato sul nulla, un pio desiderio.


Quando ci si sposa ci sono delle condizioni al momento che fanno ben sperare, ma nessuno può prevedere il mantenimento delle stesse dopo anni.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero.
> Perché le speranze a volte non sono chiare neanche a noi stessi.
> Come dice lo psicologo di "video" spesso l'uomo pensa di trovare soddisfazione sessuale totale, mentre la donna vuole la famiglia. Vedi ARCI che era tanto deluso...
> Evidentemente non basta una buona istruzione e cultura per capire quanto le aspettative divergano e le speranze vengano deluse.
> ...


Tanti uomini collezionano: è un retaggio dell'uomo primitivo cacciatore. E in questo anch'io sono molto primitivo...
Io non so se esistono uomini adulti con un'affettivita' infantile. Piuttosto credo che esistano persone irrisolte che non hanno chiarito con se stesse cosa vogliono nella vita.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che di fronte a un tradimento o a una crisi di coppia tutti noi abbiamo sperimentato un profondo disorientamento e abbiamo provato a superarlo parlando con il partner.
> In quei momenti tutti abbiamo provato un senso di estraneità perché benché avessimo condiviso per anni le stesse cose non avevamo lo stesso vissuto.
> Quest'anno Sky ha mandato in onda una fiction molto ben fatta, The affair, che tratta di un tradimento da diversi punti di vista o, per meglio dire, come potrebbe ogni episodio di vita/fiction essere ricordato. L'espediente narrativo è geniale infatti è degli stessi autori di The treatment che è centrata sulla psicoterapia. So di averne già parlato, non ho perso la memoria, ma mesi fa e prendendo spunto da questa serie era una premessa necessaria.
> Per rappresentare i diversi vissuti i fatti divergono per particolari significativi (tipo chi ha preso l'iniziativa) ma anche cose tipo gli abiti, la pettinatura che riescono a far comprendere il diverso modo in cui i personaggi si percepiscono.
> ...


Credo che sia una prerogativa che riguarda anche rapporti non sentimentali 
Talvolta capita di pensare di esser simpatici ad una persona in base ad episodi o situazioni invece la persona ci eviterebbe più possibile 
Allora si capisce di aver interpretato male certi atteggiamenti


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tanti uomini collezionano: è un retaggio dell'uomo primitivo cacciatore. E in questo anch'io sono molto primitivo...
> Io non so se esistono uomini adulti con un'affettivita' infantile. Piuttosto credo che esistano persone irrisolte che non hanno chiarito con se stesse cosa vogliono nella vita.


Le figurine erano le amanti:carneval:.
Tu sei un collezionista vero.


----------



## spleen (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che di fronte a un tradimento o a una crisi di coppia tutti noi abbiamo sperimentato un profondo disorientamento e abbiamo provato a superarlo parlando con il partner.
> In quei momenti tutti abbiamo provato un senso di estraneità perché benché avessimo condiviso per anni le stesse cose non avevamo lo stesso vissuto.
> Quest'anno Sky ha mandato in onda una fiction molto ben fatta, The affair, che tratta di un tradimento da diversi punti di vista o, per meglio dire, come potrebbe ogni episodio di vita/fiction essere ricordato. L'espediente narrativo è geniale infatti è degli stessi autori di The treatment che è centrata sulla psicoterapia. So di averne già parlato, non ho perso la memoria, ma mesi fa e prendendo spunto da questa serie era una premessa necessaria.
> Per rappresentare i diversi vissuti i fatti divergono per particolari significativi (tipo chi ha preso l'iniziativa) ma anche cose tipo gli abiti, la pettinatura che riescono a far comprendere il diverso modo in cui i personaggi si percepiscono.
> ...


Le ragioni dello stare insieme non risiedono nel passato ma nel presente.

 -Tutti- i nostri ricordi sono deformati psichicamente ed emotivamente. I sogni notturni servono a quello, sognare serve per elaborare e riordinare, deformando le parti scomode, è per questo che i ricordi negativi poco alla volta passano nel dimenticatoio. Perchè si consideri una esperienza negativa e frustrante, a distanza di anni, deve essere stata proprio brutta,.... ma brutta brutta.
Questo per dire che tutto il nostro elaborato di ricordi, compresi quelli che Divi chiama "epica di coppia" sono "relativamente" aderenti all' effettivo trascorso, non "perfettamente" aderenti. Sono deformati.

La vera domanda sarebbe: E' davvero necessario che siano aderenti del tutto alla realtà?
Secondo me no. Perchè le ragioni per cui rimaniamo con una persona non sono da ricercarsi nel trascorso, ma nel presente, ci si sceglie ogni giorno. Il trascorso serve solo per rafforzare la scelta, non è motivo essenziale di scelta, è il presente che veste i ricordi del passato, non il contrario.
In inglese si direbbe present perfect continous.


----------



## Divì (1 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quando ci si sposa ci sono delle condizioni al momento che fanno ben sperare, ma nessuno può prevedere il mantenimento delle stesse dopo anni.


Ho capito cosa intendi ma le speranze non diventano per questo illusioni. Sembra forse che siano sofismi. Ma le parole sono importanti 

Una illusione per me è sposarsi con qualcuno nella convinzione di farlo cambiare. Non è una speranza.


----------



## Divì (1 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Le ragioni dello stare insieme non risiedono nel passato ma nel presente.
> 
> -Tutti- i nostri ricordi siano deformati psichicamente ed emotivamente. I sogni notturni servono a quello, sognare serve per elaborare e riordinare, deformando le parti scomode, è per questo che i ricordi negativi poco alla volta passano nel dimenticatoio. Perchè si consideri una esperienza negativa e frustrante, a distanza di anni, deve essere stata proprio brutta,.... ma brutta brutta.
> Questo per dire che tutto il nostro elaborato di ricordi, compresi quelli che Divi chiama "epica di coppia" sono "relativamente" aderenti all' effettivo trascorso.
> ...


Vorrei aggiungere a queste tue considerazioni una mia personale visione: e se la realtà fosse comunque un costrutto della nostra mente, che rielaborando e riorganizzando i dati sensoriali e il proprio vissuto "genera" il *​nostro mondo?*


----------



## spleen (1 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Vorrei aggiungere a queste tue considerazioni una mia personale visione: e se la realtà fosse comunque un costrutto della nostra mente, che rielaborando e riorganizzando i dati sensoriali e il proprio vissuto "genera" il *​nostro mondo?*


Ci fu un filosofo, secoli fa, di cui non ricordo il nome che disse, partendo dal presupposto che noi percepiamo in modo distorto ed incompleto attraverso i sensi che il mondo in fondo potrtebbe totalmente essere una nostra costruzione, dentro quale una ipotetica divinità ci tiene immersi. (Matrix non è una sceneggiatura moderna) .

Quello di cui sono abbastanza sicuro è che le elaborazioni che facciamo non sono casuali, sono finalizzate al nostro benessere, quindi certo che potrebbero essere illusorie e fallaci, ma non esiste immunità a questo.
L'unica verità che possediamo è quella dei nostri sentimenti, che non sono un elaborato razionale e sono immanenti, nel presente, sono loro che inducono la mente ad "elaborare" una verità, non il contrario.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Le ragioni dello stare insieme non risiedono nel passato ma nel presente.
> 
> -Tutti- i nostri ricordi sono deformati psichicamente ed emotivamente. I sogni notturni servono a quello, sognare serve per elaborare e riordinare, deformando le parti scomode, è per questo che i ricordi negativi poco alla volta passano nel dimenticatoio. Perchè si consideri una esperienza negativa e frustrante, a distanza di anni, deve essere stata proprio brutta,.... ma brutta brutta.
> Questo per dire che tutto il nostro elaborato di ricordi, compresi quelli che Divi chiama "epica di coppia" sono "relativamente" aderenti all' effettivo trascorso, non "perfettamente" aderenti. Sono deformati.
> ...


Certo che è il presente che conta. Ma poiché il passato è il prodotto dell'elaborazione compiuta nel presente, se quei ricordi sono divergenti io non vedo possibilità di costruire un futuro comune.


----------



## spleen (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che è il presente che conta. Ma poiché il passato è il prodotto dell'elaborazione compiuta nel presente, se quei ricordi sono divergenti io non vedo possibilità di costruire un futuro comune.


Mi spieghi perchè dovrebbero essere convergenti se sono prodotti da due menti diverse e deformati da due personalità differenti?
(Tanto si è capito che comunque non potrebbero mai coincidere).


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi spieghi perchè dovrebbero essere convergenti se sono prodotti da due menti diverse e deformati da due personalità differenti?
> (Tanto si è capito che comunque non potrebbero mai coincidere).


Ho fatto l'esempio della nascita di un figlio e dei primi anni di crescita.
Se uno pensa "che periodo meraviglioso!" e l'altro "cosa mai ci era venuto in mente!" sono vissuti inconciliabili.


----------



## spleen (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'esempio della nascita di un figlio e dei primi anni di crescita.
> *Se uno pensa "che periodo meraviglioso!" e l'altro "cosa mai ci era venuto in mente!" sono vissuti inconciliabili.*


Abbè, in questo caso....
Ma poi davvero i ricordi comuni in una coppia possono essere così divergenti? Realisticamente intendo, non è che anche il raccontarseli diventa oggetto e occasione di elaborazione comune?


----------



## ipazia (1 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Abbè, in questo caso....
> Ma poi davvero i ricordi comuni in una coppia possono essere così divergenti? Realisticamente intendo, non è che anche il raccontarseli diventa oggetto e occasione di elaborazione comune?


Coppia di conoscenti. Sposati e con un figlio. 

Ricordo comune: qualche settimana di sole comunicazioni di servizio. 

Ricordo di lui: stavolta non vado io a cercare di parlare perchè vorrei tanto che fosse lei ad aprirsi. Di solito spingo provocando la comunicazione, stavolta provo a spingere col silenzio. 

Ricordo di lei: lui non mi ha parlato per settimane, se non per le comunicazioni di servizio che mi han fra l'altro fatta incazzare come una biscia perchè non sono la serva di nessuno, perchè non voglio smettere di fumare. 

E' passato quasi un anno...e ancora non sanno uno del vissuto dell'altro. 
Ma si amano da impazzire. E si sa...nelle coppie si litiga! :carneval: 
(peccato, penso io, che ognuno abbia litigato con se stesso..mica con l'altro).


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le figurine erano le amanti:carneval:.
> Tu sei un collezionista vero.


Acc... sono più ingenuo davanti a certe cose di quel che pensavo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Abbè, in questo caso....
> Ma poi davvero i ricordi comuni in una coppia possono essere così divergenti? Realisticamente intendo, non è che anche il raccontarseli diventa oggetto e occasione di elaborazione comune?


Mi riferivo a questi casi.
Poi sono consapevole che non tutti hanno buona memoria, ma non pensavo a chi è convinto di aver mangiato tortellini al primo appuntamento e l'altra l'amatriciana.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi ma le speranze non diventano per questo illusioni. Sembra forse che siano sofismi. Ma le parole sono importanti
> 
> Una illusione per me è sposarsi con qualcuno nella convinzione di farlo cambiare. Non è una speranza.


Una convinzione secondo te. Dal mio punto di vista è invece ancora una speranza. 
Il matrimonio è come il gioco d'azzardo.
Sai che si può vincere ma che non vi è certezza che possa accadere. Ci speri.
Ma quando fallisci in maniera continuata più volte realizzi che tutti quegli obiettivi che ti sembravano raggiungibili erano solo frutto un'illusione.
E magari, disilluso e disperato, smetti di giocare.


----------



## spleen (1 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Coppia di conoscenti. Sposati e con un figlio.
> 
> Ricordo comune: qualche settimana di sole comunicazioni di servizio.
> 
> ...


Ellamadonna!
mi rendo conto che comunicare non sia facile, ma qui proprio non siamo neanche all' ABC.
Bisogna insegnare alle persone a comunicare, non a parlare, a esprimere emozioni, sentimenti, desideri e paure.

Psicologia materia obbligatoria in tutte le scuole superiori !


----------



## ipazia (1 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> *Ellamadonna!*
> mi rendo conto che comunicare non sia facile, ma qui proprio non siamo neanche all' ABC.
> Bisogna insegnare alle persone a comunicare, non a parlare, a esprimere emozioni, sentimenti, desideri e paure.
> 
> Psicologia materia obbligatoria in tutte le scuole superiori !


:rotfl::rotfl:

...pensa che gioia il pargoletto che cresce lì in mezzo! :carneval:

Seriamente...non so se la psicologia sia una soluzione. 
Se manca il desiderio di conoscere, la vedo dura...anche con corsi intensivi di autoconoscenza...loro sono piuttosto convinti che con l'amore tutto si risolve. 

E io glielo auguro. Ma ne dubito. Anche se in effetti una marea di matrimoni sono stati, e stanno, in piedi esattamente su queste incomunicabilità che per paradosso divengono modi del comunicare tipici di quella coppia particolare.


----------



## iosolo (2 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'esempio della nascita di un figlio e dei primi anni di crescita.
> Se uno pensa "che periodo meraviglioso!" e l'altro "cosa mai ci era venuto in mente!" sono vissuti inconciliabili.


Anche i miei ricordi dei figli sono divergenti. 
Mentre li vivevo, ero felice ma anche esausta e Dio mi perdoni ma in alcuni momenti davvero non vedevo l'ora che passassero. 

Ma se mi fai la stessa domanda su un altra prospettiva ti dico che sono stati gli anni più belli della mia vita. 
Il mio ricordo di quel periodo non è intoccato più dalla realtà crudele ma la mia mente ha deformato quel ricordo rendendolo solo piacevole.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Anche i miei ricordi dei figli sono divergenti.
> Mentre li vivevo, ero felice ma anche esausta e Dio mi perdoni ma in alcuni momenti davvero non vedevo l'ora che passassero.
> 
> Ma se mi fai la stessa domanda su un altra prospettiva ti dico che sono stati gli anni più belli della mia vita.
> Il mio ricordo di quel periodo non è intoccato più dalla realtà crudele ma la mia mente ha deformato quel ricordo rendendolo solo piacevole.


Non hai ricordi divergenti, ma che si completano. 
Io non ho fatto una notte intera in tre anni, ma ero euforica con le occhiaie.
Lui ha detto che in fondo non la voleva.
E ci si svegliava ero io.


----------

